# English Heritage publication



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2012)

A publication worth reading "The Archaeology of Conflict" conservation bulletin [64 pages] published by English Heritage, issue 44 - June 2003,ISSN 0753-8674, product code 50797
This issue covers from WWII to the cold war,including POW camps,airfields,trenchs,Corsham stone mines and loads of other info.
Mail order postal sales 01761 452 966 or [email protected]


----------



## tigger2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Conservation Bulletin, including back issues, is available online as pdf - for this issue see: http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/publications/conservation-bulletin-44/


----------

